# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Pitcher plant poaching inside National Park !!!

## kuching

Sept 20, 2007. Today is my worst day in 2007. Before I found out my house was broke into by thieves, I got a bad news from my outdoor friend, Ivy. She called me that irresponsible commercial collector came to this secret location inside the National Park and collected very big amount of _Nepenthes tentaculata_  and sphagnum mosses !!! She told me that she almost wanted to cry when she found out someone went there & collected all those beautiful pitcher plants!!! More than half a year ago, the site was covered by a clump of Sphagnum mosses & _N. tentaculata_.....but now, it's almost GONE !!!

I can't believe that someone can go inside the National Park & collected such a big amount of exotic plants without being caught!!!??? What is going on with the Park ranger? Are they sleeping? 


I'm not sure someone in this forum did this or if you are the one who bought the plant from Sarawak, look at what you HAVE DONE :


My friend's legs (for the sense of scale) & the missing pitcher plants.




_Nepenthes tentaculata_  and sphagnum mosses are GONE !!!





The remaining _Nepenthes tentaculata_  and sphagnum mosses :

----------


## kuching

Another missing plants:





Only a few pitcher plants remained on the site:





The poacher didn't collect this_ N. albomarginata_.

----------

